# 2000 Cavalier Problem



## Bakeman X (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a 2000 Chevy Cavalier Z24 with the 2.4 liter engine. I have never had a single problem with this car. It truly has been the most reliable vehicle i have ever owned. Lately as i am sitting at stoplights it has begun to kinda start to putter out. The RPM gauge will drop about 500 to 1000 RPMs and I hear a clicking coming from the engine compartment. To go along with this if my lights are on they will dim as this happens. It is not something that happens on a consistent basis. It is very irregular. It may start to stutter, do it again 30 seconds later and then again a minute later then back to about 5 seconds later. I have had alternator problems with cars before and the symptoms my car is showing me made me think it was happening to my cavalier. I took it to a local auto parts store and had them run a check on my alternator and battery, both came out good. The guy i talked to took one look at my belts and said that the problem could be in my belts. They were fairly loose. Next he siad to see if the tensioner is loose. I changed my belts and the tensioner is DEFINITLY not loose. After do this it is still having the problem. Any ideas?????


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Sure sounds like a tensioner...or at least part of it. Is the tensioner "bouncing" at idle or is it running steady?
Also, are you getting a "Check Engine" light at any time?


----------



## Bakeman X (Mar 5, 2006)

I am not getting a "check engine" light and i checked the tensioner to see if it moved while in idle. It was not moving and another thing that i noticed while checking that was the engine kicks when the RPMs drop.


----------



## jkathy (Apr 10, 2006)

*2000 Cavalier problem*

I have an 01 Cavalier and it sounds like we had the same problem, randomly surging engine at stop lights/signs and clicking engine, and no check engine light. I replaced my spark plugs and wires. Runs great now!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

my bother had a problem just like this on his honda. we replaced his pcv valve and it fixed it. i'd try that, its the cheapest fix so far.


----------



## 500lb Canary (May 1, 2006)

I also have a 2000 z24 cavalier but my problem is the related but different. Instead of the RPM's going down and puttering my surges. When I'm stopped it runs from 2300 to 4000 then I shut the engine off. It seems to be reving high as well during idle. Any ideas?


----------



## jack92777 (May 15, 2006)

sounds like the map sensor or throttle posistioning sensor and the clicking is probably just because it is idling to low and missing and it jerks against the tensioner hope this helps


----------



## rnrmarine (Apr 14, 2007)

i have a 2000 cavalier and the checkengine light is on it has a clicking sound under the hood sometimes i've changed the oil fuel filter and gas cap and still th light is oin we put it on a computer and it said that it might have something to do with the evap system any help?


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning Chaps, it is worth trying some injector cleaner in your tanks with a fresh tank of preformance fuel.
The clicking could be simply "engine pinging" when trying to idle with erratic fuel injection.

The dimming lights can be caused by a dying battery or a battery with low water.

It is a good idea to get a small handheld meter and check the battery voltage when running is in the order of 14 volts, and when cranking doesn't drop below 9 volts.

Variation in headlight intensity is more common when a battery is on the way out, especially with those small batteries.

With the ignition circuit disconnected a decent battery should crank an engine for 60 seconds before dropping much below 9 volts.

So many of these engines start so easily it tends to hide a failing battery.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

G'day 500 canary, check your throttle arm and cabling for smooth movement, that high RPM sounds like a restricted return to the idle position.
The fuel injectors are obviously obeying a command from the computer, so that sounds ominous if the throttle arm is actually returning to the rest position.
Check your accellerator pedal for complete movement back to zero.
A little RP7 on all the linkages may help.

I saw one case where an extra floor mat was restricting the pedal return!

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

G'day rnrmarine, I am not familiar with these vehicles, but generally an evap system uses a carbon granule container that accepts fumes from a positive pressure fuel tank, these fumes are stored in the granules and when the engine is running and reaches a specific temperature opens a valve and ports that vapour into the engine.

There is a procedure for removing and testing that cannister if you have one fitted and testing the temp valve on the engine that also controls it's operation. I can't recall seeing a switch on one previously but that might give you a clue what to look for.

Probably the first thing would be to confirm the positive air pressure when you remove the fuel tank cap when it has been running.

As I say I am not familiar with that machine.

You really need to follow the process to interrogate the computer and clear all the messages to see what their consensus generally indicates.
From my experience most of them are "phurphies" and unreliable.

Others will have different ideas.

In that you permanently have a "check engine" light I suggest you obtain the vehicle manual and follow that test procedure. 

Sorry no positive suggestion.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

G'day again rnrmarine, I have had a bit of a look at how that system operates, it could in the simplest situation be caused by an bad "O" ring on your fuel tank cap or an improperly tightened tank cap even.
The code may be latched in the computer and maintain the "check engine" light on.

To properly reset it, the computer needs to interrogate the codes and be reset, which could require a proper reading tool, however if the battery terminal is removed for 5 minutes or so, the code will be ignored when the battery terminal is refitted and the light should then extingish. 
This is not the proper method of clearing the computer codes and that code will remain stored, but if the lamp is extinguished and remains unlit, you have likely cleared your problem with your actions to this point. (possibly that tank cap seal)

If you use the battery terminal off method your radio code may be lost and need resetting, so expect to have to do this if you do that!!

If the lamp re-illuminates after a period you will need to delve deeper, there is a complex system of solenoids and stuff involved in this system.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Evening Chaps, when I was looking at Cavalier problems I found that poor idling can also be caused by the oxygen sensor in the exhaust manifold being defective apart from spark-plugs, plug leads and other things.
I can't understand why "gummy" injectors were not mentioned as the first possibility.
I often find that is the problem and injector cleaner clears it.
You live and learn!! LOL!!

By the way those Cavaliers are very similar to a Toyota Camry, are they a US made car or re-badged Japanese machine?

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## Romeo01 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new to tthe site although i have checked here often for info on fixing my car and has been useful...
Anyway's, I'm having a aproblem with 00' cavalier, I had it sitting for a while and the battery went dead i never changed it till recently and went to take it for the air-care/smog test and they told me it wouldnt pass cause not all of the sensors were checked by the car's computer yet.. They suggested to drive it atleast 200k's at a steady 90kmh for 10min then pull over turn the ignition off then on then off again then start it up again and drive, i was told to do this atleast three or four times so i did but it's not doing any differance to the computer and still wont let me pass the test....:sigh: Does anyone have any suggestionsray:????? Anyone???? ray: ray:


----------



## jonyrocks (Sep 12, 2008)

umm since u just put in that battery how about u unplug it for the night, and plug it back in the next time ur goin for a drive to let ur car's computer reset?


----------

